# Traurige Nachrichten



## Anglerboard-Team (21. März 2006)

Mit großer Bestürzung erfuhren wir heute Morgen vom plötzlichen Tod unseres Mitglieds "heinerv".
>> Link zum Thema im Forum

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mit großer Betroffenheit erfuhren wir heute Morgen außerdem, dass am Samstag der Vater unseres Mitglieds lordwuddy verstarb. 
>> Link zum Thema im Forum


Unser Mitgefühl und Beileid gilt den Angehörigen und Freunden der Verstorbenen.


----------

